# لماذا لم يمنع راحاب



## غوغو (20 أغسطس 2008)

السلام علبكم ورحمة الله 

عندى سؤال بسيط 

 انتم تقولوا ان المسيح هو الله وانه موجود منذ الازل 

 اذا لماذا لم يمنع راحاب من الزنا وهو سياتى من نسلها ؟ :t9:


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: لماذا لميمنع راحاب*



غوغو قال:


> السلام علبكم ورحمة الله
> 
> عندى سؤال بسيط
> 
> ...


 


*للإعلان عن قصد الله لخلاص الانسان مهما كانت حالته*

*حتي لو كانت زانية ... فالزناة التائبين لهم فرصة للغفران *

*ليست للذي يزني في السر ويظهر أمام الناس بتقوى مزيفة*


----------



## غوغو (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لميمنع راحاب*

يعنى علشان المسيح يثبت انه جه علشان خلاص الانسان لازم يجى من نسل زانية


----------



## fredyyy (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لماذا لميمنع راحاب*



غوغو قال:


> يعنى علشان المسيح يثبت انه جه علشان خلاص الانسان لازم يجى من نسل زانية


 

*بعد الايمان الحقيقي لا يعود الزاني زانياً بعد*

*بعبارة أخري ( إسمها راحاب التي كانت زانية )*


----------



## Twin (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لميمنع راحاب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ غوغو*


غوغو قال:


> السلام علبكم ورحمة الله
> 
> عندى سؤال بسيط
> 
> ...


 


غوغو قال:


> يعنى علشان المسيح يثبت انه جه علشان خلاص الانسان لازم يجى من نسل زانية


*سؤال مهم للسائل ؟*

*هل لك أن تعطينا الشواهد التي تقول بأن رحاب المذكروره في سفر ...... بالعهد القديم هي من ذكرت بنسل السيد المسيح تبارك أسمه بإنجيل معلمنا ..... بالعهد الجديد*

*هل لك أن تثبت أن هذه هي تلك ؟ *

*منتظرك *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: لماذا لميمنع راحاب*

الاخ العزيز : غوغو 

سلام ونعمة المسيح تكون معك ، 

بين ان قرأت السؤال وانا في العمل ، ليس لدي لغة عربية على الكمبيوتر 
وبين ان اتيت الى البيت لاكتب الرد ، وجدت ان الاخ غوغو ، اصبح مفصولا 

فسبحان من له الدوام .

عموما سوف اكتب الرد ، حيث ان السؤال مطروح وموجود 

وهو من نوع الاسئلة التي تستهويني في الرد عليها :




غوغو قال:


> السلام علبكم ورحمة الله





غوغو قال:


> عندى سؤال بسيط
> 
> انتم تقولوا ان المسيح هو الله وانه موجود منذ الازل
> 
> اذا لماذا لم يمنع راحاب من الزنا وهو سياتى من نسلها ؟ :t9:





اخي العزيز : 

الاسئلة الفرضية التي من نوعية ( ماذا لو ) تفتح الباب واسعا على مصراعية لنظريات الاحتمالات ، وهي متعددة وكثيرة كما تعلم ...

فسؤالك الذي يقول ( لماذا لم يمنع راحاب من الزنا ) ، هو سؤال افتراضي ، لان ما حدث قد جدث ، وانا لو كنت مكانك كنت سألت السؤال نفسه ولكني رجعت بالزمن به اكثر ، فاجعل السؤال : ( لماذ لم يمنع آدم من الاكل من الشجرة ) ؟؟؟

اعتقد ان سؤالي اكثر منطقية من سؤالك ، لان سؤالك لا يحل الاشكال ، في ان يأتي الله متجسدا في صورة الانسان يسوع المسيح ، ولكن سؤالي انا يحل الاشكال الاكبر ، ولكن ... 

ياليت الامور تحل بطريقة اسئلة  ( لماذا لم يفعل ... ) 

عموما : الاجابة على سؤالك وسؤالي هي واحدة 

ان الله خلق الانسان ليتمتع بحب الله ، وهذا لا يأتي بأن يخلق الله ماكينة آلية ( او انسانا آليا) ويضع بداخلها برنامج كمبيوتري ، او شريط تسجيل يقول ( سبحان الله وبحمده ) او يقول ( انا احب الله واطيعه ولن اعصيه) ....

اعتقد ان مجرد الخيال بخلق الانسان على هذه الصورة هو خيال مريض ، لان الانسان بهذه الصورة لا يكون انسان ، بل مسخ ..

الله خلق الانسان واعطاه اعظم عطية ( الحرية ) في ان يتبع الله ويحبه ويطيعه بارادته ، او يعصى ويترك الله بارادته ، هكذا يكون الانسان مخلوقا على صورة الله ( المحب ) ، فهو يطلب المحبة والطاعة بارادة الانسان الذاتية .


نرجع تاني لسؤالك عن راحاب 




> يعنى علشان المسيح يثبت انه جه علشان خلاص الانسان لازم يجى من نسل زانية


 
الله الذي نعبده هو اله محب يقول عنه الكتاب : 

(8 الرب رحيم ورؤوف طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة. 9 لا يحاكم الى الابد ولا يحقد الى الدهر‏. 10 لم يصنع معنا حسب خطايانا ولم يجازنا حسب آثامنا. 11 لانه مثل ارتفاع السموات فوق الارض قويت رحمته على خائفيه. 12 كبعد المشرق من المغرب ابعد عنا معاصينا 13 كما يترأف الاب على البنين يترأف الرب على خائفيه. 14 لانه يعرف جبلتنا.يذكر اننا تراب نحن.)

(مزمور 103: 8 - 14)



الله الذي نعبده ، يحب الخاطيء ، رغم انه يكره الخطية 
فاذا تاب الخاطيء وندم ، فان الله يغفر له وينسى خطاياه لا يعود يذكرها له فيما بعد 

(انا انا هو الماحي ذنوبك لاجل نفسي وخطاياك لا اذكرها)
(اشعياء 43: 25)

لست ادري ، ماذا يقول لكم الاسلام عن الله ، هل انه لا يغفر للعبد التائب ؟؟؟ هل سوف يلقيه في الجحيم ؟؟

راحاب ، تابت وندمت وآمنت ويقول عنها الكتاب :

(بالايمان راحاب الزانية لم تهلك مع العصاة اذ قبلت الجاسوسين بسلام)
(عبرانيين 11: 31) 

فاذا كانوا علموكم في الاسلام عن الله شيئا مختلفا ، فابشر يا اخي ،قد خدعوك ، علموك عن اله مخيف ولا يحب البشر ، بل يريد ان يلقي الجميع الى النار ، فيهددهم ( ان منكم الا واردها ، كان على ربك حتما مقضيا ) (مريم : 71) ولست ادري من الذي حتم على الله ان يعد بأن منكم الا واردها ، فهنيئا لنا بالهنا المحب .

وربنا معاكم انتم ، ينور بصائركم لمعرفة المحب الحقيقي .


----------



## Twin (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لميمنع راحاب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*​*هعيد السؤال !!!*
*من قال أن رحاب الزانية هي رحاب التي منها جاء المسيح*
*أين تلك الشواهد الكتابية المثبته لهذا ؟*
*نرجو التدقيق *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## أَمَة (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لماذا لميمنع راحاب*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*​
> 
> *هاااي كل أخوتي*​*هعيد السؤال !!!*
> *من قال أن رحاب الزانية هي رحاب التي منها جاء المسيح*
> ...


 
أخي الحبيب توين
بارك الله حياتك وخدمتك ​ 
اليك نسب السيد المسيح حسب الجسد كما جاء في إنجيل القديس متى الإنجيلي البشير. 
وبعد ذلك تفسير أبائنا القديسين عن نسبه.​ 
[q-bible] 
1 كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ. 
2 إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ. 
3 وَيَهُوذَا وَلَدَ فَارِصَ وَزَارَحَ مِنْ ثَامَارَ. وَفَارِصُ وَلَدَ حَصْرُونَ. وَحَصْرُونُ وَلَدَ أَرَامَ. 
4 وَأَرَامُ وَلَدَ عَمِّينَادَابَ. وَعَمِّينَادَابُ وَلَدَ نَحْشُونَ. وَنَحْشُونُ وَلَدَ سَلْمُونَ. 
5 وَسَلْمُونُ وَلَدَ بُوعَزَ مِنْ *رَاحَابَ*. وَبُوعَزُ وَلَدَ عُوبِيدَ مِنْ رَاعُوثَ. وَعُوبِيدُ وَلَدَ يَسَّى. 
6 وَيَسَّى وَلَدَ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكَ. وَدَاوُدُ الْمَلِكُ وَلَدَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِنَ الَّتِي لأُورِيَّا. 
7 وَسُلَيْمَانُ وَلَدَ رَحَبْعَامَ. وَرَحَبْعَامُ وَلَدَ أَبِيَّا. وَأَبِيَّا وَلَدَ آسَا. 
8 وَآسَا وَلَدَ يَهُوشَافَاطَ. وَيَهُوشَافَاطُ وَلَدَ يُورَامَ. وَيُورَامُ وَلَدَ عُزِّيَّا. 
9 وَعُزِّيَّا وَلَدَ يُوثَامَ. وَيُوثَامُ وَلَدَ أَحَازَ. وَأَحَازُ وَلَدَ حَزَقِيَّا. 
10 وَحَزَقِيَّا وَلَدَ مَنَسَّى. وَمَنَسَّى وَلَدَ آمُونَ. وَآمُونُ وَلَدَ يُوشِيَّا. 
11 وَيُوشِيَّا وَلَدَ يَكُنْيَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ عِنْدَ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ. 
12 وَبَعْدَ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ يَكُنْيَا وَلَدَ شَأَلْتِئِيلَ. وَشَأَلْتِئِيلُ وَلَدَ زَرُبَّابِلَ. 
13 وَزَرُبَّابِلُ وَلَدَ أَبِيهُودَ. وَأَبِيهُودُ وَلَدَ أَلِيَاقِيمَ. وَأَلِيَاقِيمُ وَلَدَ عَازُورَ. 
14 وَعَازُورُ وَلَدَ صَادُوقَ. وَصَادُوقُ وَلَدَ أَخِيمَ. وَأَخِيمُ وَلَدَ أَلِيُودَ. 
15 وَأَلِيُودُ وَلَدَ أَلِيعَازَرَ. وَأَلِيعَازَرُ وَلَدَ مَتَّانَ. وَمَتَّانُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. 
16 وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يُوسُفَ رَجُلَ مَرْيَمَ الَّتِي وُلِدَ مِنْهَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ. 
[/q-bible]

وهذا هو التفسير الذي يدل على وسع محبة الله ورحمته للبشر، كما سبق وذكره بتوسع الأخ المبارك نيومان​ 
خامسًا: لم يذكر النسب أسماء نساء عظيمات يفتخر بهنّ اليهود كسارة ورفقة وراحيل، إنّما ذكر ثامار التي ارتدَت ثياب زانية (تك 38)، وراحاب الكنعانيّة الزانية (يش 2: 1) وبَتْشبْع التي يلقّبها "التي لأوريّا" مُظهرًا خطيّتها مع داود الملك. وكما يقول *القدّيس ساويرس الأنطاكي:* [ليكشف أن طبيعتنا التي أخطأت *وسقطت، ودارت وتعثّرت في الشهوات غير اللائقة*، هي التي جاء المسيح لعلاجها، حتى أنها عندما هربت ضُبطت، وعندما اندفعت وفي ثورتها أسرعت في الابتعاد أمسكها وأوقفها، وأتى بها وقادها إلى الطريق"، "المسيح إذن وضع على ذاته نسب هذه الطبيعة التي تنجّست لكي يطهّرها؛ هذه التي مرضت لكي يشفيها؛ هذه التي سقطت لكي يقيمها، وكان ذلك بطريقة فيها تنازل ومحبّة للبشر.] ويقول *القدّيس جيروم:* [لم يذكر في ميلاد المسيح ونسبه اسم قدّيسة، بل ذكر من شَجَبهنّ الكتاب، وهو يريد القول بأن من جاء من أجل الخطاة وُلد من خاطئات ليمحو خطايا الجميع.] 

http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/matew1.htm

ليكن اسم الرب مباركا في كل زمان ومكان​ 

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## Kiril (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لميمنع راحاب*

السماء تفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب اكثر من 99 بارا لا يحتاجون للتوبة

ربنا بيحبنا مهما غلطنا و مستنينا نرجعله


----------



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2008)

قبل ان يسأل صاحب الموضوع لماذا لم يمنع راحاب, كان الاجدر ان يسأل هل المسيح هو من نسل زنى راحاب؟

الاجابة هي لا, المسيح لم يأتي من ثمرة زنى راحاب

راحاب امرأة زانية تابت و تزوجت من رجل يهودي بعدما انضمت الى الشعب اليهودي, و بذلك نسلها شرعي و نسل المسيح الممتد منها هو شرعي ايضاً و ليس سبب زنى

الموضوع تكرر و اجبنا عليه اكثر من المرة, فياريت نراجع المواضيع قبل ان نطرح ايألة غير صحيحة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## أَمَة (21 أغسطس 2008)

My Rock قال:


> قبل ان يسأل صاحب الموضوع لماذا لم يمنع راحاب, *كان الاجدر ان يسأل هل المسيح هو من نسل زنى راحاب؟*
> 
> الاجابة هي لا, *المسيح لم يأتي من ثمرة زنى راحاب*
> 
> ...


 

مداخلة رائعة يا زعيم *وفي الصميم*
لم افكر بنفس اسلوبك
كان هدفي أن اظهر جانب الصدق في الكتاب المقدس والتفاسير البعيدين عن عمليات التجميل المتوفرة في دين وتعاليم السائل،
ومحبة الله للبشر التي وصلت الذروة عندما تواضع وتجسد وصارا بشرا مثلنا ليرفعنا نحن الخطأة الى المستوى الذي خلقنا له​ 
بوركت وحفظك الله مدبرا لهذا المنتدى 
وناشرا لكلمة خلاصه​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: لماذا لميمنع راحاب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت أمة*


أمة قال:


> أخي الحبيب توين
> 
> بارك الله حياتك وخدمتك ​



*أشكر أختي الغالية*​


أمة قال:


> اليك نسب السيد المسيح حسب الجسد كما جاء في إنجيل القديس متى الإنجيلي البشير.​





أمة قال:


> ​





أمة قال:


> وبعد ذلك تفسير أبائنا القديسين عن نسبه.​
> 
> [q-bible]
> 1 كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ.
> ...


*أختي الغالية *​*أنا بقولي وطلبي هذا لم أخالف التعاليم الأبائية*
*فأنا مؤمن بها جداً وأسير عليها*
*ولكن هل هناك سند كتابي صريح علي أن *
*راحاب المذكورة في سفر يشوع هي هي راحاب زوجة سلمون التي جاء من نسلها الملك ؟*
*أعتقد لا *
*ولم يوجد تفسير مباشر لأحد الأباء لهذا الربط بينهم كلها تفسيرات عامة *

*وسأعيد السؤال *
*هل راحاب المذكورة في سفر يشوع هي هي راحاب زوجة سلمون ..... ؟*
*أريد روابط ونصوص صريحة *
*وإن لم توجد فيسقط السؤال وتجهض الشبهة*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## أَمَة (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: لماذا لميمنع راحاب*



twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *أختي الغالية *
> 
> *أنا بقولي وطلبي هذا لم أخالف التعاليم الأبائية*
> *فأنا مؤمن بها جداً وأسير عليها*​



أخي توين 

كلام كثير حلو ويعجبني، وكلانا متفق عليه.​ 


> *ولكن هل هناك سند كتابي صريح علي أن *
> 
> *راحاب المذكورة في سفر يشوع هي هي راحاب زوجة سلمون التي جاء من نسلها الملك ؟ *​




سفر يشوع الأصحاح 6 يقول​ 

[q-bible]25 وَاسْتَحْيَا يَشُوعُ رَاحَابَ الزَّانِيَةَ وَبَيْتَ أَبِيهَا وَكُلَّ مَا لَهَا. *وَسَكَنَتْ فِي وَسَطِ إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى هَذَا الْيَوْمِ,* لأَنَّهَا خَبَّأَتِ الْمُرْسَلَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ أَرْسَلَهُمَا يَشُوعُ لِيَتَجَسَّسَا أَرِيحَا. [/q-bible]​ 

هذا يعني انها أصبحت واحدة منهم . 

وبما أني لم أقرأ العهد القديم بكامله من الغلاف الى الغلاف، لا يمكنني الجزم أنها ذكرت أو لم تذكر في اسفار اخرى. هي كانت تعيش مع ابويها عندما دخل اليهود -يعني لم تكن متزوجة. 

هل ذكر زواجها من أب بوعز في سفر ما؟ علي بالبحث.

وحتى أجد ردا، لا يمكنني أن اعطيك سندا كتابيا، ولكني استند على تفاسير الآباء.​

أنت تقول​




> *أعتقد لا *
> 
> *ولم يوجد تفسير مباشر لأحد الأباء لهذا الربط بينهم كلها تفسيرات عامة *


 
إذا انت يا أخي قرأت جميع كتب الأباء بكاملها تكون محقا. 

أنا لم أقرأها كلها، بل قرأت تجميعات لها في كتب عدة. ​


أما ماجئت به في مشاركتي السابقة من منتدانا المبارك ليس تفسيرات عامة، بل هو شرح الآباء وفقا لما يقوله القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي:​​



> وقد اهتم كثير من الآباء بشرح هذا النسب في شيء من الإطالة، *لكنّني أجد نفسي ملتزمًا بعرض مبسّط* له، ألخصه في النقاط التالية:


​

أنا شخصيا عندي كتاب شرح لأحد الآباء، لم أعد أذكر أيا منهم، فتشت عليه لاقتبس منه ولم اجده، فانا اعير كتبي لكل طالب، والرب يعلم كم منها لم يعد لي، لأني أعطي وانسى. 



*



أريد روابط ونصوص صريحة 

وإن لم توجد فيسقط السؤال وتجهض الشبهة​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*​​​


رأيي المتواضع أن السؤال ساقط مبدئيا 


_لماذا لم يمنع راحاب من الزنا وهو سياتى من نسلها ؟_ 


لو عملنا من هذا السؤال نموذجا لكان لدينا مليون والف لماذا لم يمنع ...... لماذا لم يمنع الله آدم وحواء من أكل ثمرة شجرة معرفة الخير والشر.... لماذا تأخر الرب عن المجئ ولم يمنع موت ليعازر الذي كان صاحبه...الخ.. الخ.




ولا أرى شبهة في السؤال. اليك بعض مقتطفا من كتاب لدي تعليقا على تفاسير الآباء. 


تردد مرارا على مسامعنا انجيل نسب يسوع، واصغينا اليه اصغاء المرء الى تفاصيل تاريخية ومعلومات عائلية لا شأن لها روحيا. بيد أن كل أسم من نسب المسيح له معناه ومغزاه لمن طالع التاريخ المقدس القديم وعرف ما فعله هؤلاء الأجداد.​

وقد يدور في خلدنا أن جميعهم قديسون وأصحاب فضيلة عالية خلافا للواقع والحقيقة. 

أن من بينهم خطأة وزناة ومجرمين، وراعوت الأمرأة المؤابية الأجنبية الفاضلة وتامر وراحاب وبيتشبع النساء العاهرات الثلاث، ويهوذا وداود الخاطئين. 

لقد شاء يسوع أن ينتسب بشريا الى جميع هؤلاء على اختلاف مسلكهم وفضائلهم وشق طريقه الى امه البتول بين الصالحين والخطأة والمجرمين. 
إن هذا تاريخ كل واحد منا. كل واحد منا يحمل في ثنايا ضلوعه شيئا مما اتصف به اجداد المسيح البعيدين كل البعد عن القداسة والبرارة.  في كل واحد منا خطايا الآباء راكدة أو هائجة. وعلى الرغم من هذا كله لا بد من أن يولد المسيح فينا فنتجاوز ما يكمن فينا من شر واثم تميز به بعض أجداد يسوع، ونفسح المجال لميلاد المسيح في قلوبنا.​ 

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​





















​


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2008)

خلاصة الموضوع انه لم يذكر بالعهد القديم من الذي تزوجت به راحاب و بذلك مع مقارنة النسب في العهد الجديد لا نستطيع الجزم ان راحاب زوجة سلمون هي راحاب العهد القديم لعدم وجود سند تاريخي مذكور, لكن نحن نأخذ بكل الاحتمالات و حتى لو كانت هي راحاب فثمرة نسلها شرعية و لم تنجب بوعز من زنى, بل من زوجها سلمون بعدما التحقت بالشعب اليهودي و اصبحت جزءاً منه.


----------



## Mor Antonios (23 أغسطس 2008)

غوغو قال:


> السلام علبكم ورحمة الله
> 
> عندى سؤال بسيط
> 
> ...


*
الجواب على سؤالك بسيط جدا جدأ، وانت ستجيب عليه ...ما رأيك:
سؤالي لك هل السيد المسيح اتي من زرع بشر، اي من زواج رجل وأمرأة؟؟؟رد على هذا السؤال وستعرف اجابة سؤالك.

نبذه عن رَاحاب:
 اسم عبري معناه (( رحب )) أو (( متسع )). هي امرأة زانية من أريحا ( يش 2: 1 ) أضافت الجاسوسين اللذين ارسلهما يشوع ليتجسسا المدينة، وخبأتها لدى البحث عنهما، وأخيراً أنزلتهما بحبل من الكوة إذ كان بيتها ملاصقاً لسور المدينة. وبهذه الطريقة أنقذتهما فعادا سالمين إلى محلة العبرانيين وقبل أن أطلقتهما قطعت عليهما عهداً ليتوسطا في إنقاذ حياتها وكل بيت أبيها إذا ما دخل العبرانيون المدينة وخربوها، وأعطياها علامة أن تربط حبلاً من خيوط القرمز في الكوة التي أنزلتهما منها ( يش 2: 1024 ). وعندما أخذ يشوع أريحا نجت راحاب مع كل بيتها فسكنوا جميعاً في وسط بني إسرائيل ( يش 6: 17-25 وعب 11: 31 ويع 2: 25 ). وهي التي تزوجت سلمون من سبط يهوذا فصارت ضمن سلسلة نسب الملك داود وبالتالي ضمن سلسلة نسب الرب يسوع ( مت 1: 5 ).

**فانت تلمح  بان المسيح سياتي من نسل راحاب الزانية اذا هو ابن زنى لان نسله زاني هكذا يفهم سؤالك، فاليسامحك الله.*


----------



## fredyyy (23 أغسطس 2008)

متي : 1

1 كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ *ابْنِ دَاوُدَ* ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ. 
2 إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ. 
3 وَيَهُوذَا وَلَدَ فَارِصَ وَزَارَحَ مِنْ ثَامَارَ. وَفَارِصُ وَلَدَ حَصْرُونَ. وَحَصْرُونُ وَلَدَ أَرَامَ. 
4 وَأَرَامُ وَلَدَ عَمِّينَادَابَ. وَعَمِّينَادَابُ وَلَدَ نَحْشُونَ. وَنَحْشُونُ وَلَدَ سَلْمُونَ. 
5 وَسَلْمُونُ وَلَدَ بُوعَزَ مِنْ رَاحَابَ. وَبُوعَزُ وَلَدَ عُوبِيدَ مِنْ رَاعُوثَ. وَعُوبِيدُ وَلَدَ يَسَّى. 
6 وَيَسَّى وَلَدَ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكَ. وَدَاوُدُ الْمَلِكُ وَلَدَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِنَ الَّتِي لأُورِيَّا. 
7 وَسُلَيْمَانُ وَلَدَ رَحَبْعَامَ. وَرَحَبْعَامُ وَلَدَ أَبِيَّا. وَأَبِيَّا وَلَدَ آسَا. 
8 وَآسَا وَلَدَ يَهُوشَافَاطَ. وَيَهُوشَافَاطُ وَلَدَ يُورَامَ. وَيُورَامُ وَلَدَ عُزِّيَّا. 
9 وَعُزِّيَّا وَلَدَ يُوثَامَ. وَيُوثَامُ وَلَدَ أَحَازَ. وَأَحَازُ وَلَدَ حَزَقِيَّا. 
10 وَحَزَقِيَّا وَلَدَ مَنَسَّى. وَمَنَسَّى وَلَدَ آمُونَ. وَآمُونُ وَلَدَ يُوشِيَّا. 
11 وَيُوشِيَّا وَلَدَ يَكُنْيَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ عِنْدَ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ. 
12 وَبَعْدَ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ يَكُنْيَا وَلَدَ شَأَلْتِئِيلَ. وَشَأَلْتِئِيلُ وَلَدَ زَرُبَّابِلَ. 
13 وَزَرُبَّابِلُ وَلَدَ أَبِيهُودَ. وَأَبِيهُودُ وَلَدَ أَلِيَاقِيمَ. وَأَلِيَاقِيمُ وَلَدَ عَازُورَ. 
14 وَعَازُورُ وَلَدَ صَادُوقَ. وَصَادُوقُ وَلَدَ أَخِيمَ. وَأَخِيمُ وَلَدَ أَلِيُودَ. 
15 وَأَلِيُودُ وَلَدَ أَلِيعَازَرَ. وَأَلِيعَازَرُ وَلَدَ مَتَّانَ. وَمَتَّانُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. 
16 *وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يُوسُفَ رَجُلَ مَرْيَمَ* الَّتِي *وُلِدَ* مِنْهَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ. 



** هذا نسب يُوسُفَ رَجُلَ مَرْيَمَ *


*وليس نسب العذراء مريم التي وُلِدَ منها المسيح*​ 

** والمسيح لم يأتي من ( يوسف ) رجل مريم *


*بل من نسل المرأة ... ( مـريم )*​


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: لماذا لميمنع راحاب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أختي أمة*

*أعتقد أننا متفقون *
*وصدقيني أنا لم أقصد بمشاركاتي النقض ولا شئ أخر بل بالرد الأجتهادي فقط*

*عامة هناك موضوع أسمه من هي راحاب بقسم الردود المسيحية وهذا قسم لا يظهر سوي لمن بدرجة محاور أو أكثر ولذلك سأحاول أن أرسل لكي بعض مشاركاته بالرسايل الخاصة لتري ما توصلنا أليه *
*لأنني عندما سألت كان هذا نابع من ما تردد وما تسلمناه وهي أن راحاب زوجة سلمون هي هي راحاب الزانية *
*وكانت معظم التفاسير أن هذا لا يعطل فكرة الخلاص بتحليلات إيمانية رائعة ولكن لنسأل هل هي هي ؟*
*ولو لم تكن هي هي فأين المشكلة هل هذا سينقض ما قاله الأباء ؟*
*بالطبع لا بل سيؤكده وسيقويه*

*وطبعاً شكراً أخي الحبيب ماي روك لأنك لخصت كل شئ ببساطة *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## قلم حر (24 أغسطس 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> متي : 1
> 
> 1 كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ *ابْنِ دَاوُدَ* ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ.
> 2 إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ.
> ...


 شكرا حبيبي فريدي .


----------



## غوغو (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يمنع راحاب*

شكرا لكم يا اخوانى على هذه الردود فلقد استفدت كثيرااا


----------



## fredyyy (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: لماذا لم يمنع راحاب*



غوغو قال:


> شكرا لكم يا اخوانى على هذه الردود فلقد استفدت كثيرااا


 

*أرجوا أن تكون الإجابة أزالة شكوكك*

*وتكون سبب بركة لحياة أفضل مع الله*


----------



## الحوت (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*هو العضو غوغو فتح هذا الموضوع مباشرة بعد الموضوع الي فتحتة في الساحه الاسلامية عن نسب محمد المشرك الكافر الذي وصفة القران بانه نسب نجس !

راحاب آمنت بالاله الحقيقي ولحقت ببني اسرائيل .. وتزوجت بالحلال ..

وحتى ولو فالمسيح لا يلحقه اية شائبة .. لأنه مولود من عذراء طاهرة قديسة ...!!

فلم يصله اي خطأ او يلحقه اي نقص .*


----------

